# Your favorite bicycle finds of 2014...



## bikesnbuses (Dec 31, 2014)

As it has been discussed....Its not a contest..and not just balloon tire bikes. This is just a reminder thread that there IS stuff still out there...


aaaaannnnnnd GO!


----------



## bricycle (Dec 31, 2014)

Not taking into consideration best deals, I'm pretty partial to my Crescent and Crusader for this year.


----------



## ranman (Dec 31, 2014)

A bike I did not think I would ever own, A Monark Super Deluxe, black and creme.


----------



## randallace (Dec 31, 2014)

My favorite find was this - 1961 schwinn panther 3  - it's quickly becoming my favorite bicycle


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 31, 2014)

*Here's some*

Was a good year.


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 31, 2014)

I fell into a couple good finds (deals)
Here's a couple "Buy it now" ebay purchases that I was able to beat everyone to.


----------



## Sped Man (Dec 31, 2014)

For me my greatest find of 2014 was.....................a...........................j.........o........b  Best bike find was Old Betsy.


----------



## Balloonatic (Dec 31, 2014)

Greatest bike find for me were three bikes in a shed in my home town... a complete hex tube silver king, a 51 or so Hawthorne All American, and a really nice orig. batwing higgins Regal Deluxe, full dress w/orig paint and light.... it's the perfect mate to my all orig. ladies Regal... not a bad haul for poking in someone's shed. 

Also picked up some great pedals (thanks Darcie & Nick!!) and thanks Rear Facing Drop Out! To me, it's the details that make some bikes great, and pedals are always important. 

My best non-bike related find in 2014? A gorgeous, all original paint/interior/drive train 1955 Chevy Nomad wagon in regal turquoise and India ivory. Actual barn find survivor stored covered and on jack stands since 1974....with 87K original miles. So far, it's the only all original 1955 Nomad with orig. paint/interior I have ever seen or heard of. Since they were the first small block V8 in Chevy passenger cars, almost all of them got hot rodded right off the lot, and for years the favorite of customizers & rodders... SO hard to find unmolested. It made my year; I'm a sickly lucky guy. I shot a little video of it when it arrived just to show some friends, and one friend is the head guy at Collectors Weekly, so he posted it! I would have shot much better video had I known, but at least you get to see the car. We call her Maddie. Here is the link to the story & video:

http://www.collectorsweekly.com/art...chevy-nomad-emerges-from-40-year-hibernation/

Links to stories on my 1950 Tatra and 1959 Goggomobil can be seen on the same page if you like those sorts of things; look for the photos at the bottom. 

Happy New Year CABE community! I hope 2015 is healthy, happy and prosperous for you all.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 31, 2014)

Wow!!! Your nomad is absolutly beautiful. My favorite year for the nomad( and I have a fascination with 55 Chevys anyway) and the best color in my opinion. I grew up riding around in my dads 55 be lair hardtop in turquoise and ivory. The best looking cars ever made. Rob.


----------



## spoker (Dec 31, 2014)

had a number of favorites,this was the rarest







 safticycle 1 of 2 known


----------



## Handyman (Dec 31, 2014)

WOW BALLOONATIC !!  

I have practically the same car............1955 Nomad, Glacier Blue and Shoreline Beige.   The only thing that has been done to this car since new was a repaint about 15 yrs ago, some re-chromeing, and new carpets.  Other than that, it's totally stock and original.  Its the 4th Nomad I've owned.  About 65,000 miles at this point.  However, my favorite bike find in 2014 was this 1915 Iver Johnson Chater Lea racer.  It needs a lot of attention, but its going to get it. Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 31, 2014)

I'd have to say that the bicycle I acquired this year that made 2014 a very good year, was my 1940 Huffman built Dayton Mainliner, courtesy of Mr. McCaskey.
Thank you very much, for making this one available, Scott.
Happy New Year!
Everybody.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## npence (Dec 31, 2014)

Here is a couple of my favorites for the year. Was in more of the selling mode this yeAr. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 31, 2014)

Sadly,I didn't buy any bikes this year.i got my hextube at the end of last December and my typhoon twin straightbar won't be here for about 3 weeks.


----------



## Balloonatic (Jan 1, 2015)

That ain't no Handyman wagon, Handyman... that's all Nomad! Rock on with your bad self... love them 55 Nomads; your glacier blue is gorgeous and so great to see bone stock. I have several vintage cars, but my Nomad is just dreamy - I stop short of saying it's my favorite car ever, but I have loved them since I first laid eyes on one in about 1972.. drooled over the one at the top of my street and never forgot it so when this one came up I had to have it. Didn't need another vintage car with 5 already, but sometimes in life you just gotta do it, and I have NO regrets whatsoever. I'm second owner and and no matter how hard I try I can't seem to find another one anywhere with original finish. 

My wife's first comment when I dragged it home? ... and no, not what you would expect... her first words were "can I drive it??!!" You can see why I married her.


----------



## catfish (Jan 1, 2015)

Handyman said:


> WOW BALLOONATIC !!
> 
> I have practically the same car............1955 Nomad, Glacier Blue and Shoreline Beige.   The only thing that has been done to this car since new was a repaint about 15 yrs ago, some re-chromeing, and new carpets.  Other than that, it's totally stock and original.  Its the 4th Nomad I've owned.  About 65,000 miles at this point.  However, my favorite bike find in 2014 was this 1915 Iver Johnson Chater Lea racer.  It needs a lot of attention, but its going to get it. Pete in Fitchburg




Wow!  Two very nice rides!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 1, 2015)

*2014*

Here are some I found in 2014.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 1, 2015)

WOW! Great stuff I havent seen earlier this year!!
Ok,I should be embarrassed.. What is that car? ?
Here are some parts I picked up last week..A great deal for $60 for everything that you see plus a nice prewar wheel set......These were near my mother-in-laws house down south,her and my sister-in-law went to pick them up for me last week.Ill ship them back to me in a few months when I go down there...
Maybe..just maybe theres something RARE mixed in the already awesome $60 pile that >>sat on Craigslist for over 30 days!!!!<< I was the first person to respond...:eek:


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 1, 2015)

Gotta ask, WTF is that? disneyland autopia car?

Looks like a 53 caddy fins, but everything else is a stumper.





Here's your bumper!


----------



## irideiam (Jan 1, 2015)

Almost perfect, very rare, 1962 Schwinn American King Size Heavy Duty, all original untouched survivor down to the original date stamped tires


----------



## CAT341 (Jan 1, 2015)

Great find!.....partial to 62's myself.


----------



## irideiam (Jan 1, 2015)

CAT341 said:


> Great find!.....partial to 62's myself.




Thanks, I would like to thank"Dave the Wave" for passing this on to me......


----------



## rickyd (Jan 1, 2015)

Suhweeeet Nomads my favorite year of chevy cars!


----------



## Euphman06 (Jan 1, 2015)

Here are my 2014 keepers. Had more pass through my hands, but these made the cut! My uncle's flightliner, '51 Huffy, '39 snap tank, '37 CWC.


----------



## bobdenver1961 (Jan 1, 2015)

I just started last year getting into bikes again. So far 2014 was a good year.

1950 BF Goodrich




1956 Schwinn Hornet




1962 Schwinn Corvette


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 1, 2015)

bobdenver1961 said:


> I just started last year getting into bikes again. So far 2014 was a good year.
> 
> 1950 BF Goodrich
> View attachment 188496
> ...



Nice bob. Love that bf goodrich d12, Been wanting one in green/ivory for a couple years now. Like the 56 also,
 Those wheels look familiar. Rob.


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 1, 2015)

bikesnbuses said:


> Maybe..just maybe theres something RARE mixed in the already awesome $60 pile that >>sat on Craigslist for over 30 days!!!!<< I was the first person to respond...:eek:




Nice $60 DD fork!!!!!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 1, 2015)

pedal4416 said:


> Nice $60 DD fork!!!!!!



That's insane. ..


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 1, 2015)

My favorite bicycle find of 2014


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 1, 2015)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> That's insane. ..



Took you guys long enough!!


----------



## Balloonatic (Jan 1, 2015)

Bikesnbuses, you are absolutely right, there is still great stuff out there! And Joe Buffardi, I'm going to start tagging along with you from now on, damn dude, you're killin' it! Awesome! This is a great thread and so fun to follow... I'm sure others have picked up great stuff this year too, keep the posts coming!

Last night was too cold (nearly 35 out!) to go see the Rose Parade floats, so next year. We have had years out here where it's 65 on NYE and we take the old convertible to see the floats, but this year it was stay in with a hot tottie and a drink. (Hot tottie being the wife ;o)

Gorgeous 1st day of the year out here though... what's it like where you are? Are ya'll riding your killer vintage bikes, or taking your old ride out to enjoy? Either way, I hope you all have a great 1st day of the year, and have some fun!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 1, 2015)

bikesnbuses's Avatar
bikesnbuses
bikesnbuses is online now
RARE!GREAT DOUBLE DUTY FORK FIND.


----------



## kirkwon (Jan 3, 2015)

Gotta love a hawthorne.


----------



## Pantmaker (Jan 5, 2015)

Whoa! I saw this thread and it dawned on me that I joined the Cabe a little over a year ago. At the time I had recently acquired my first "old bike", a rusty crusty 1969 Schwinn Heavy Duti. I remember being very moved by the seller when he actually got misty eyed telling me about how his father, who had recently passed away, purchased it for him for his paper route. He told me fun stories about his life with the bike and how it helped him earn the money that paid for his college education. Wow. He had been dragging this humble bicycle around with him for years and decided the extra cash and the free corner of the garage were incentive enough to let it go. I felt like I was rolling this man's best friend into my garage later that day and that was a very humbling feeling. For the next 12 months that rusty old work horse became equal parts obsession and education for me. It's difficult to pinpoint the exact moment that I lost total control but I did. I have 26 bikes now and all but three I got from the original owners. I like original paint bikes from the more obscure corners of the Schwinn lines.  I have several king size and heavy duty variation Americans, a 55 Corvette with beautiful original seat and front rack, a ballooner Jaguar that's all there, a prewar La Salle, two 5 speed Corvettes, a couple of cool 50s 20"DXs  for my twins and a handful of sweet girl bikes for my wife and daughter. 5 of my bikes were owned and used by paper boys...I really love the utility bikes. I am grateful for all of you good people and especially grateful for a handful of mentors and friends that have been particularly generous, patient and supportive. Blessings.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 5, 2015)

God has blessed me with more than I will ever need. 

And here are something's I don't need but like to have around anyways, my favorite finds of 2014. 

'39-'40 autocycle with 700 series Whizzer




'48 b6 with j model Whizzer 




'36 Bluebird bones 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobo Bill (Jan 6, 2015)

I'v seen lots of brown and /ivory "RANGERS" but,never a 'BLUE" ranger or could it a premier ?


----------



## bricycle (Jan 6, 2015)

Hobo Bill said:


> I'v seen lots of brown and /ivory "RANGERS" but,never a 'BLUE" ranger or could it a premier ?




That is supposed to be a premier chain wheel. Great bike sir.


----------



## biker (Jan 6, 2015)

I will have to say its my 1931 Columbia.


----------



## jkent (Jan 6, 2015)

Nice bike! Maybe someday one will find it's way to me.
Jkent



ronbug said:


> I will have to say its my 1931 Columbia.


----------

